# For all you jig makers, here's a deal from Lee Valley



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,45962,51887&p=65642


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That's a LOT of knobs for a little cash! Thanks for posting!

(World's best woodworking show is now online!)


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a good deal. Thanks.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have the 1/4-20 version. It's decent. Some of the T bolts are machined poorly and don't slide well without a small touchup with a file, which screws up some of the plating, but oh-well. The knobs are pretty good. It is a good value on sale.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

For those who live in Australia… it is available from Carba-tec stores
I have the 5/16 and have used it … great value even if it is a little dearer over here…I got it on special at 49 bucks.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

brtech, Thanks for adding your candid review to this, as I have no experience with the contents of the sets.

Larry, Nice addition for those down under.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Looks pretty good for the money. I've already pieced together enough of that stuff so I don't need a whole kit. If I was in the market, I'd buy it. I also have a CNC router that I use that stuff for as well.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought one of these in the last sale they had (a year or so ago).

Great stuff…but the T bolts do not fit a lot of standard tracks (just a bit too wide). I have had to grind them on many occassions. That does not make them bad or useless….just a bit annoying when you want to slide something quick on to a track and the T bolt is too wide. By the way, it is the same on both sizes, so it is not that I was using the wrong size T bolt.

This is still a great deal though as you cannot get all this stuff anywhere for such a price unless you hunt the garage/yard sales. Get one if you make alot of jigs that use Track - just keep your grinder near by.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I want to buy one but I'm not sure which to get. Is 5/16 that much sturdier for jigs? Does it really matter?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

It's all in what T track you use. Most of the content is designed to be used with T track.
You can find both sizes of T Track. I get mine from orange aluminum, good quality, great price, good service. They only carry 1/4. It find it plenty strong enough.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

That's a great deal, but I usually grab a few of rockler's 4' t-track kits when they're on sale. You get a bunch of knobs and t-bolts along with a 4' section of t-track.


----------

